# Gulf Shores 10/6-10/11



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

So I'm on my annual birthday week vacation enjoying the great weather and generally not working. I have fished from Ft Morgan to Perdido Key this week and can report that there is nothing to report. I fished washouts and sandbars, deep and shallow, short and long, shrimp, fleas, jigged from the beach and all I have to show is a few catfish, whiting, skipjacks and a remora. The water is crystal clear and the temp is getting close but the pompano are just not here. For me anyway. I'm going to say that right now the tide and lunar phase are not favorable for a bite to turn on, I know it's early for the fall run but I've caught them this time of year plenty and I've never been skunked so consistently. I hope someone else is having better luck. Secretly though, I hope no one else is catching them if I'm not! I kid, I kid.
In a related story, I got a Go Pro camera for my birthday so I'm all geared up and ready for some surf this weekend since the fishing is slow.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.

My friend Alan fished down West Beach in GS a few days ago and caught 2 pompano over the course of nearly 5 hrs. Its not too much further though!


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

I tried Tuesday between 7th and 8th Streets. No luck and waaaaaay too many curious beach goers.


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

My wife and I hit the suds last Sunday off Fort Pickens for 5 hours with nothing to show for it either. Good fishy looking spots, good fishy looking bait but no customers. I don't think it's just you.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks JD13. Bait was the highlight of all my trips. Fleas were easy to find and I have plenty of frozen reserves for the rest of the fall/winter.


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

On the beach a little this week and no pomps either, acres of ladyfish and mullet everywhere. We need a little cooler weather.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

The surf has been crap for months now. By this time last year I was catching pompano every time I went to the beach. I switch up my fishing days between kayak fishing (both inshore and offshore) and surf fishing. The bite has been great everywhere except the surf. Each time I've been out since the spring it's the same story, loads of trash fish with the occasional whiting and nothing else. I think all the crazy weather we had this summer kept the water darkened so long that it created safe haven leading to an overabundance of baitfish in the surf. In turn, all these fish are eating up the pompano's table fare and along with the north winds are pushing the pomps to deeper waters. Just a theory. My prediction is that the pompano run will be lackluster but we'll see some sizable redfish caught this fall/winter in the surf.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I hav'nt had much fishing time lately,but when I have It's been the the same for me. one good bluefish bite and I caught the biggest lady fish I have ever seen.Thought I had a good pomp, I was so disgusted I didn't take a picture or measure it. Might have been some kind of record


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Jim, give me a call. Salt water ate another cell phone and I lost you number.

Joe
850-516-2409


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*

Hey Pompano Joe and Jim Callahan:

Time to regroup for the coming Pompano onslaught! :thumbup:

The Pompano Tree is about ready and it won't be long until happy days are here again!

PJ: I gave Jim some of my 'Killer' jigs and teasers; yours are still waiting! You don't want Jim to get ahead of you on the power curve; do you?.  C2


----------

